

Latent Semantic Analysis in Ruby - jcla1
http://blog.josephwilk.net/ruby/latent-semantic-analysis-in-ruby.html

======
casca
LSA is incredibly powerful but requires some effort to make the results
meaningful. Having a good interface in a familiar language is really helpful
and lowers the bar to those who already understand the complexities.

